# Maltese the Cute Destroyer



## robertjamesyu (Aug 16, 2011)

My 8 month old "baby" maltese keeps on destroying things that she's interested in. Be it papers, cellphones, reading glasses, pillows, slippers, furniture, etc. She does this once in a while. Whenever we catch her doing these naughty things, she'll run and hide (I assume she knows that it is wrong). but she keeps on repeating it whenever she have a chance. We already adjusted to her by placing things where she can't reach it, but still happens sometimes. how do we stop this?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly that is just the puppy stage. The best thing you can do is keep her in a gated area that is completely puppy proofed ~ when you can't keep your 100% attention on her. If you want her with you, you can always attach her leash to you or your chair. Hope things get easier soon. BTW, our Bella can shred paper towels before I even blink lol!

Oh, one more thought. In case you don't already have puzzle toys ~ you might want to invest in a few. I don't have any, but I'm sure the SM members can give you lots of ideas. These toys are said to engage/distract the puppies so that they don't do the "boredom distruction thing" as much


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If you yell at her for it, or give her a tap on her behind that would be why she is running. Rocky is really sensitive and if he thinks something has displeased me, you'd think I'd beaten him or something the way he tucks his tail.

For chewing on things, it's a good idea to take what she is chewing on and give her something that is more appropriate, whether that is a toy or something like a bully stick.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. If a dog can reach an item, it is a dog toy. It is up to you to keep items safe from her reach or keep her safely confined. 
2. Items that you hold or are on your body smell like you. Dogs tend to like things that smell like their owner - hence cell phones, remote controls, and glasses are prime targets. 
3. Your dog does not know that it is wrong. Your dog is running and hiding in response to your body language and voice. 
4. Puppies chew. At your pup's age she is likely cutting her adult molars. Provide her with a wide array of appropriate chew toys.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Also, for furniture or immovable objects use Bitter Apple spray.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie has figured out how to get the roll of toilet paper off!! Bitter apple is on the way!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie has figured out how to get the roll of toilet paper off!! Bitter apple is on the way!!


At our house the toilet paper sits on top of the tank not on the holder for that reason!


----------

